# 3rd skeeter pee won't clear



## countrygirl (Oct 2, 2010)

so i used super-kleer on it today...we'll see what happens...it's been 2 weeks of waiting. i think i gave it enough time to clear on it's own...


----------



## Wade E (Oct 2, 2010)

2 weeks! Patience my friend! Did you degas the wine and are you sure its done fermenting by checking a few days in a row with hydro?


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> 2 weeks! Patience my friend! Did you degas the wine and are you sure its done fermenting by checking a few days in a row with hydro?



i guess after 2 batches, i expect skeeter pee to act different, but since i had to pitch a yeast on this one to get it going, it's gonna be more like regular wine. i need to chant my 3 p's, lol! 
there is ALOT of sediment in the bottom tonight!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 2, 2010)

While this is clearing you can start another batch of skeeter pee. Give your pee 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> While this is clearing you can start another batch of skeeter pee. Give your pee 5 to 6 weeks.



i do have 2 slurries in the fridge, a flower wine and the strawberry breeze slurry. hmmm, walmart/lemonjuice isle here i come!
wait...running outta carboys...again...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 3, 2010)

My strawberry/peach slurry gave my skeeter pee a great flavor. Many said it tasted like fruit loops a little.

We seriously need to start a "Skeeter Pee of the month program" List your top 12 flavors and make one after the other.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> My strawberry/peach slurry gave my skeeter pee a great flavor. Many said it tasted like fruit loops a little.
> 
> We seriously need to start a "Skeeter Pee of the month program" List your top 12 flavors and make one after the other.



i love fruit loops, lol!

i've only made three...
1. blackberry
2. apple/pear spice; f-pac with frozen cranberry concentrate
3. beaujolais
on deck
4. strawberry breeze
5. lavender petunia/morning glory/rose petal


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 3, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i love fruit loops, lol!
> 
> i've only made three...
> 1. blackberry
> ...




I've got an orange one on the go...It's my 1st and I can't wait to try it!!! (4 weeks left!)


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> I've got an orange one on the go...It's my 1st and I can't wait to try it!!! (4 weeks left!)



how's the color???


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

I let my wife sample a little of my sour apple skeeter pee. (Had too much for the carboy...that was intentional) She loves it. A little longer to make sure it's clear then sweeten and bottle.


----------



## countrygirl (Oct 31, 2010)

*update*


this 3rd skeeter pee from the beaujolais slurry has turned out extremely well even if it did take longer than the first two. it has turned out an odd orangey color and tastes great!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 31, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> how's the color???



HA! I never saw your question until today!!
The orange one (or what's left of it  ) was clear as white wine, barely a hint if orange in it....still pretty good tho!

I've got a blueberry one that's looking pretty good so far


----------



## countrygirl (Nov 1, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> HA! I never saw your question until today!!
> The orange one (or what's left of it  ) was clear as white wine, barely a hint if orange in it....still pretty good tho!
> 
> I've got a blueberry one that's looking pretty good so far



that's pretty dark for skeeter pee jeff! let us know if the blueberry flavor is prominent!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 1, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> that's pretty dark for skeeter pee jeff! let us know if the blueberry flavor is prominent!



It's still ferementing on this picture, I'll post new ones when it clears


----------



## countrygirl (Feb 25, 2011)

i had 1+ gallon of this left and backsweetened with frozen passion fruit concentrate...just wanted to share that it turned out, AWESOME!!!


----------

